
Show HN: Wbs – Watch, build, and (re)start Go net/http server - achiku
https://github.com/achiku/wbs
======
achiku
This tool is yet another auto-rebuild-reloader for go net/http. I had been
using fresh, but development of this tool got really inactive from middle of
the last year. So, I decided to rewrite from the ground up, adding more
flexibility by using toml configuration file, making it possible to use gb or
gom to biuld binary, adding bunch of tests, and keeping code structure simple
so that it will be easy to contribute.

This tool was built by just spending 5 hours of my weekend, and not really
sophisticated at this stage, so pull-requests and issue reports are all very
welcomed :)

